# Trying to get an "in flames" sounding tone.



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jun 16, 2010)

i absolutely love their tone, i am getting close with my 6505+ but just i cant get it right. i tune in A# just like they do,

does anybody know how they EQ?


----------



## shogunate (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm  A couple thoughts cross my mind if you're having trouble getting In Flames tone with that amp.
-They use original 5150s, which are single EQ unlike the 6505+ you've got. I may have it flipflopped, but I believe the regular 5150/6505 have more lower mids while the plus has more high mids  someone kick me if I have that backwards.
-Make sure you've got EMGs in there 
-Probably trivial, but they usually use les pauls and gibson guitars with a short scale, and consequently have to use something akin to powerlines for strings. That thickness of string gives a different kind of attack than regular strings on a longer scale tuned that low.
-Could be totally off my rocker here, but I remember reading some obscure article alluding that they may swap the stock power tubes (6l6s), not sure what for, but that may be a part of it as well.

Well, that's my   That amp is the basis of their tone, kind of like LOG and their mark IVs, so you shouldn't be too far off, those are the possible variables that came into my mind


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 16, 2010)

jesper used the 6505+ bjorn uses the 6505. which albums are you talking about? their tone has changed quite a bit from "lunar strain" to "sense of purpose".


----------



## Harry (Jun 16, 2010)

In Flames from what era?
The production from say, The Jester Race to Clayman, is very very different and consequently the guitar tones are not that similar.
While musically I like their older stuff better, stuff like Clayman has a much more meater, more mid range heavy guitar tone I prefer.
Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jun 16, 2010)

shogunate said:


> Hmmm  A couple thoughts cross my mind if you're having trouble getting In Flames tone with that amp.
> -They use original 5150s, which are single EQ unlike the 6505+ you've got. I may have it flipflopped, but I believe the regular 5150/6505 have more lower mids while the plus has more high mids  someone kick me if I have that backwards.
> -Make sure you've got EMGs in there
> -Probably trivial, but they usually use les pauls and gibson guitars with a short scale, and consequently have to use something akin to powerlines for strings. That thickness of string gives a different kind of attack than regular strings on a longer scale tuned that low.
> ...




i am using emgs as well, also they use 13-68 strings, well bjorn does at least. i am using 12-62 so im not that far off. my tones is close... just not spot on, but im not expecting to get it exactly just as close as i can.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Necky379 said:


> jesper used the 6505+ bjorn uses the 6505. which albums are you talking about? their tone has changed quite a bit from "lunar strain" to "sense of purpose".







Necky379 said:


> jesper used the 6505+ bjorn uses the 6505. which albums are you talking about? their tone has changed quite a bit from "lunar strain" to "sense of purpose".





well, the tone i am getting right now is closest to a sense of porpose album, which is strange because they use marshalls for that album ( i think)

anyways, i like the tone on soundtrack to your escape a lot.


----------



## drenzium (Jun 16, 2010)

Gibsons + EMGS + 5150 + Marshall 1960's Cabs.
That's their tone in a nutshell man.


----------



## Variant (Jun 17, 2010)

> anyways, i like the tone on soundtrack to your escape a lot.



One of my very favorite recorded tones as well.  I could give or take on the "Clayman" sound, and utterly hate the sound on the last album. 

*Guitars:* Gibson Les Paul and Gibson VooDoo V (Among others)
*Pickups:* EMG 81
*Boost:* Electro Harmonix Big Muff
*Amp:* Peavey 5150
*Cab:* Marshall 4x12*

*Most likely "Fredman" mic'd, which, yes, makes a difference in the overall result.

Also, keep in mind that Peter Iwers' prominent, biamped, Rat'd up sound is a good part of the overall mojo going on.


----------



## shogunate (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah the last one... I dunno what happened. From a diplomatic standpoint I'd say the tone was "dark". Personally I think it sounds like they threw blankets over the speakers and used wedges of cheese for picks.

A big muff for a boost? Didn't know that, dayum Ima hafta try that someday. 

STYE caught a lot of shit for some reason and got called nu metal rofl a lot, but it was fucking sick and was a shining example of gothenburg metal  I love these threads about bands' tones, always something interesting crops up


----------



## Variant (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah, my other guitarist called it _*"the wet sock over the mic"*_ sound. 

Agreed on SYTE! It was a brilliant, edgy conceptual piece. I don't get the nu-metal comparisons, either. If anything, it was their most *industrial* sounding album. Guitars had a hard cut sound, the drums were heavily saturated and spacey, plenty of use of samples and triggers, and Örjan Örnkloo's great synth work backed it all up. Not nu metal in the least.


----------



## CodyMTS (Jun 17, 2010)

soundtrack to your escape =
Gain 10
Bass 10
Mids 0
Treble 10
Any scoop/contour switch on
hahahaha


----------



## PnKnG (Jun 17, 2010)

6Christ6Denied6 said:


> well, the tone i am getting right now is closest to a sense of porpose album, which is strange because they use marshalls for that album ( i think)
> 
> anyways, i like the tone on soundtrack to your escape a lot.



ASOP is a mix between Peavey's as the core of the sound and overdubs with Marshall and Orange Amps.


----------



## Necky379 (Jun 17, 2010)

drenzium said:


> Gibsons + EMGS + 5150 + Marshall 1960's Cabs.
> That's their tone in a nutshell man.



ive read that they used engl cabs in the studio as well. when i get a chance i go through google pics and find anything on this.


----------



## Leuchty (Jun 17, 2010)

OP,

What cab do you have? I wen't on a chase looking for In Flames toanz.

Like Drenzium said:

Gibsons + EMGS + 5150 + Marshall 1960's Cabs.
That's their tone in a nutshell man.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 17, 2010)

That "Clayman" sound.... - Ultimate Metal Forum there´s a bunch of info on this here


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 17, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Jun 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Good luck


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 18, 2010)

drenzium said:


> Gibsons + EMGS + 5150 + Marshall 1960's Cabs.
> That's their tone in a nutshell man.




I used to use this exact same setup, and yes that has in flames tone written all over it. Luckily i still have all of that stuff so i can pull it off anytime muahaha


----------

